# What is this fish??



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

When i got my new cold water fish from my local pet shop i saw this really gawjus fantail of some sort. Its pure white, pure black eyes and red gills. Im just wondering if its got a name?

Sorry for the bad quality picture! This was taken when i first got it. Ill get more up soon, it has changed a lil bit now, it whiter, bigger and the red on its gills has gone brighter.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

It looks like a regular Fantail to me...it's just been bred to have more white in its colouration. Btw, I think red gills are a sign of ammonia/nitrite poisoning. Test your water just in case...:whistling2:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Trillian said:


> It looks like a regular Fantail to me...it's just been bred to have more white in its colouration. Btw, I think red gills are a sign of ammonia/nitrite poisoning. Test your water just in case...:whistling2:


No its not mate. Ive seen them for sale all over the place, all have red gills.
Ive had it for a year and its always been red.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

anyone else got one?


----------



## dave28 (Jun 19, 2008)

its proably spose to be a red cap oranda, but they dont always come out perfect and not much colour bit of red/orange here and there, technicly they should have a red cap on there head. you get chocolate orandas to and blue orandas, and black moors. all the same type of fish but different colours with different names.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> No its not mate. Ive seen them for sale all over the place, all have red gills. Ive had it for a year and its always been red.


Never mind then. My bad. :lol2:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

dave28 said:


> its proably spose to be a red cap oranda, but they dont always come out perfect and not much colour bit of red/orange here and there, technicly they should have a red cap on there head. you get chocolate orandas to and blue orandas, and black moors. all the same type of fish but different colours with different names.


ots a certain kind of fantail, not a red cap its just an unuaual coloured fish: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

it's big mouth bass bait...:whistling2:

just fooling.... it's just a run-of-the-mill fantail.... 89 cents here all day long....


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

calico ryukin/fantail


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

Fishes gills should be bright red ? It just shows through due to the opaque gill cover.

It is some type of ryukin


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> calico ryukin/fantail


I'd second that.
Ryukin Goldfish - Google Image Search

Is that a bowl there in ?.If so i hope your gona more them to a bigger space.As goldfish can grow to over a foot and they don't stop growing coz there in a small space.


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Yep, its a calico ryunkin! You can see the redness in its gills because its gill flaps are see through. you get it quite a lot with these fish. I love ryunkins. they look awesome when they're big


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

gazz said:


> I'd second that.
> Ryukin Goldfish - Google Image Search
> 
> Is that a bowl there in ?.If so i hope your gona more them to a bigger space.As goldfish can grow to over a foot and they don't stop growing coz there in a small space.


 
yep! we got some real heifers in these farm ponds around here... monsters!


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

giantdaygecko said:


> Fishes gills should be bright red ? It just shows through due to the opaque gill cover.


I always thought they were more of a pale red/dark pink colour...:hmm:


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

Blood circulates round the gills, yes, which is red, sign of good circulation and undamaged gills......


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Yep, its a calico ryunkin! You can see the redness in its gills because its gill flaps are see through. you get it quite a lot with these fish. I love ryunkins. they look awesome when they're big


 haha! i was going to say something but thought better of it.... you see many fish like that which just have that trait....

i figured someone might say "hogwash" so i let it go...

stay away from those ones with bad or missing gill plates though.... i see those a lot here.: victory:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

I dont think its any of the above, its stayed small for over a year.

I took that pic in a bowl when i was moving them from a 1ft x 1ft to a 2ft x 1ft.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

heres another pic of it, on the right.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

gecko101 said:


> heres another pic of it, on the right.


im not being funny mate, but i see hundereds of them every week.

it is a calico ryukin/fantail, its just not a very good one !!!

if its not growing, the likellyhood is its being kept in poor conditions or not being fed the correct diet !


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive got a great fish tank, is clean and all the other fantails are happy/healthy, ive never had any problems with deaths or illnesses. The tank is a decent size.

They get fed flakes granuals and bloodworm.

I aslo bought a baby fantail at the same time i got this one, that has grow to a certain size and stopped growing.


----------



## gizzard (May 5, 2008)

i have 3 of these in my pond, and they have got pretty big... but they stay quite fat and short and just get heavier...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

as a kid there was this big, local amusement park that had a big lake. there was one of those cable rides... where you sit in a basket, like a ski-lift, that went across the lake. i remember looking down all the time from above and seeing great big fantails swimming below me.... the gold really stood out from the green water.... they looked like whales as they cruised below me.... that was fun, but at the water's edge people would throw food into the water of that lake and the bluegils and goldfish would churn-up the water like piranhas!... fun when you are an 8 y.o.:2thumb:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Trillian is right, redness is a sign of ammonia in the water, so no need to get cheeky. Secondly your tank looks tiny, Fantails get big, and will carry on growing if they out grow their tanks. 90litres should be able to house a pair of small types of fantail I.e black moors. It doesnt matter of the type, they are basically all the same, Inbred fish with dodgy eyes. And dont rant about me being a goldie hater, as i have two. Small tanks will stunt their growth, which will shorten their lifespan dramatically. Also, the internal organs will carry on growing, which i beleive could explode?.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> Trillian is right, redness is a sign of ammonia in the water, so no need to get cheeky. Secondly your tank looks tiny, Fantails get big, and will carry on growing if they out grow their tanks. 90litres should be able to house a pair of small types of fantail I.e black moors. It doesnt matter of the type, they are basically all the same, Inbred fish with dodgy eyes. And dont rant about me being a goldie hater, as i have two. Small tanks will stunt their growth, which will shorten their lifespan dramatically. Also, the internal organs will carry on growing, which i beleive could explode?.


 
If you have read the thread you will have noticed i put them in there when i was changing them into a 2ft x 1ft x 1.5ft tank. Also thats blood you can see in thier gills, gills are transparrent.:whistling2:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

_jake_ said:


> Trillian is right, redness is a sign of ammonia in the water, so no need to get cheeky. Secondly your tank looks tiny, Fantails get big, and will carry on growing if they out grow their tanks. 90litres should be able to house a pair of small types of fantail I.e black moors. It doesnt matter of the type, they are basically all the same, Inbred fish with dodgy eyes. And dont rant about me being a goldie hater, as i have two. Small tanks will stunt their growth, which will shorten their lifespan dramatically. Also, the internal organs will carry on growing, which i beleive could explode?.


this type of calico often have clear/translucent gill covers, thus why you can see the red mate !

what size is your tank, what filter do you have, how many do you have in there and how often do you do a water change ?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> If you have read the thread you will have noticed i put them in there when i was changing them into a 2ft x 1ft x 1.5ft tank. Also thats blood you can see in thier gills, gills are transparrent.:whistling2:


2ft is roughly 60 litres. no way capable of housing that many fish.



Kev132 said:


> this type of calico often have clear/translucent gill covers, thus why you can see the red mate !
> 
> what size is your tank, what filter do you have, how many do you have in there and how often do you do a water change ?


 My tank houses a Calico and Black moor. 150 litre. A internal Fluval sting ray, and external running. Weekly water changes of 25%. Dont question me. Along with my 3 other tanks, i think i know what im doing.


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

_jake_ said:


> 2ft is roughly 60 litres. no way capable of housing that many fish.
> 
> My tank houses a Calico and Black moor. 150 litre. A internal Fluval sting ray, and external running. Weekly water changes of 25%. Dont question me. Along with my 3 other tanks, i think i know what im doing.


85 litres. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

And I think he was asking the OP those questions? Not you? lol


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

_jake_ said:


> 2ft is roughly 60 litres. no way capable of housing that many fish.
> 
> 
> My tank houses a Calico and Black moor. 150 litre. A internal Fluval sting ray, and external running. Weekly water changes of 25%. Dont question me. Along with my 3 other tanks, i think i know what im doing.


i wasnt asking you, the second paragraph was to the OP.

you clearly dont know what your doing re the gills on this fish though, its very common of the gill covers to be transparent with this morph !


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> this type of calico often have clear/translucent gill covers, thus why you can see the red mate !


Very true.This trait in standed goldfish is known as shubunkin.These strain of standed goldfish often have clear gill cover.So what know as calico in Ryukin goldfish is known as shubunkin in standed goldfish.Also shubunkin often have black eyes.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Esfa said:


> 85 litres. :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> And I think he was asking the OP those questions? Not you? lol


Cheers mate, thought it was fairly clear, also thought i was going mad there for a second !!!! :lol2:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh.. well, its not uncommon for me to go mad, thats for sure! lol.. sorry:$..


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> this type of calico often have clear/translucent gill covers, thus why you can see the red mate !
> 
> what size is your tank, what filter do you have, how many do you have in there and how often do you do a water change ?


 
My tank is 2ft (L) x 1ft (D) x 1.5 (H) more than 80L.
I have a flurval, sorry dont know the model, but i cost £35!!!
I have 6, 2" long fantails, i will be getting a bigger tank soon.
I change about 1 third of my water every 2-3weeks.
: victory:


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

gecko101 said:


> My tank is 2ft (L) x 1ft (D) x 1.5 (H) more than 80L.
> I have a flurval, sorry dont know the model, but i cost £35!!!
> I have 6, 2" long fantails, i will be getting a bigger tank soon.
> I change about 1 third of my water every 2-3weeks.
> : victory:


That is too many fish for that size tank, but i aint going to lecture you on that as you clearly already know, that'l be why your getting a bigger tank ?

for now though, thats not enough water changes, as the tank is almost 50% overstocked, ideally you want to change the same amount of water but around once a week.

id do a couple of 50% water changes a week apart, then stick to doing 25-30% once a week, and your fish will soon get back to growing again mate !!! when you do the big water changes though, try to leave your filter alone if poss, want to hang on to as much bacteria as possible !

HTH


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Kev132 said:


> That is too many fish for that size tank, but i aint going to lecture you on that as you clearly already know, that'l be why your getting a bigger tank ?
> 
> for now though, thats not enough water changes, as the tank is almost 50% overstocked, ideally you want to change the same amount of water but around once a week.
> 
> ...


 
Cheers mate, when i first got these fish i didnt think they would grow big but now i know.

The new tank is 3ft long, 2ft high, and 2ft deep. Is that big enough??


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

gecko101 said:


> Cheers mate, when i first got these fish i didnt think they would grow big but now i know.
> 
> The new tank is 3ft long, 2ft high, and 2ft deep. Is that big enough??


3x2x2 is perfect, you may even be able to get a couple more for that size tank if you get a decent external filter and dont mind doing say a 30-40% waterchange every couple of weeks or so !

ill see if i can dig out any old pics of my fish for you, i used to have some stunning fancy goldfish


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

cheers mate, great help!

Lets see some off your fish then, show me up why dont you lol


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

gecko101 said:


> cheers mate, great help!
> 
> Lets see some off your fish then, show me up why dont you lol


i cant find many of my coldwater fish at all ! lots of my cichlids and other tropical fish though lol

This shows one of my lovelly big calico oranda's i used to have, she was about 7 inches when this photo was taken.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

wow nice tank and fish!!!!


----------



## tinks30 (Nov 2, 2008)

It`s a calio fantail. It`s backs not arched enough for a ruykin. :2thumb:


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

tinks30 said:


> It`s a calio fantail. It`s backs not arched enough for a ruykin. :2thumb:


yeah, ive looked at pics, its a small calico.


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

Jake, you said......(Trillian is right, redness is a sign of ammonia in the water, so no need to get cheeky)

Have a look at my profile, your right I know nothing! You know it all!

I was not being cheeky, just pointing out a fact that is all, I will crawl back under my rock and leave it to you to help!!!!!

Mike


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

giantdaygecko said:


> Jake, you said......(Trillian is right, redness is a sign of ammonia in the water, so no need to get cheeky)
> 
> Have a look at my profile, your right I know nothing! You know it all!
> 
> ...


Lol well tbf, redness of the gills is a sign of ammonia being present in the water. You can't deny that.


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Sometimes this section outdoes the mad tort lot!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

that may be, but not in this case, this fish is ment have red gills:2thumb:


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

Yes, redness ON the gills or going purple or lilac colour so could be misinterpreted.

I was not being cheeky though!!!!

Not this time :whistling2:


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Sometimes this section outdoes the mad tort lot!


:|

Never!


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Sometimes this section outdoes the mad tort lot!


Hey this is my first time here ! lol


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Kev132 said:


> Hey this is my first time here ! lol


I didn't mean you.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

Snakes r grreat said:


> I didn't mean you.


Ok, ill let you off, just this once :no1:


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> that may be, but not in this case, this fish is ment have red gills:2thumb:


I know the fish is ment to have red gills. But, im just backing up Trillian as to saying it is a sign of Ammonia. She was just pointing it out. We were not saying there's ammonia in the water, its just a daily fact that you get on the Fish Forum.


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

_jake_ said:


> I know the fish is ment to have red gills. But, im just backing up Trillian as to saying it is a sign of Ammonia. She was just pointing it out. We were not saying there's ammonia in the water, its just a daily fact that you get on the Fish Forum.


 
I get ya'!: victory:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

HABU said:


> it's big mouth bass bait...:whistling2:
> 
> just fooling.... it's just a run-of-the-mill fantail.... 89 cents here all day long....


definately lol. Would love to get me some big mouths but they are'nt imported for selling nor are they available to 'purchase' from my local lake.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

after trawling through 6 pages of NONSENSE about gills, let me clear this up, there is a strain of goldfish that will randomly appear in fancies and pond varieties, when they had the red gills, normally accompanied with black eyes, these are called "Blushing" goldfish, they simply have a semi transparent look about them, the "lemon goldfish" mostly have this kind of trait bred into them, unfortunatley, there are no available pics at this time


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> after trawling through 6 pages of NONSENSE...


'Tis the nature of RFUK. Better get used to it...:whistling2:


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

Trillian said:


> 'Tis the nature of RFUK. Better get used to it...:whistling2:


LOL dont even get me started on that again!


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

Omerov1986 said:


> after trawling through 6 pages of NONSENSE about gills, let me clear this up, there is a strain of goldfish that will randomly appear in fancies and pond varieties, when they had the red gills, normally accompanied with black eyes, these are called "Blushing" goldfish, they simply have a semi transparent look about them, the "lemon goldfish" mostly have this kind of trait bred into them, unfortunatley, there are no available pics at this time


 
Mine has proper black eyes and red gills, i think it might be a blushing one.


----------



## pedro (Nov 3, 2008)

gecko101 said:


> When i got my new cold water fish from my local pet shop i saw this really gawjus fantail of some sort. Its pure white, pure black eyes and red gills. Im just wondering if its got a name?
> 
> Sorry for the bad quality picture! This was taken when i first got it. Ill get more up soon, it has changed a lil bit now, it whiter, bigger and the red on its gills has gone brighter.


 Its a calico fantail we import thousands of them .


----------



## gecko101 (Dec 18, 2008)

ok cheers


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

most definatley sounds bliushing


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

the 'blushing' trait is pretty common in a lot of fish. angels being one.


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

_jake_ said:


> 2ft is roughly 60 litres. no way capable of housing that many fish.
> 
> 
> My tank houses a Calico and Black moor. 150 litre. A internal Fluval sting ray, and external running. Weekly water changes of 25%. *Dont question me. Along with my 3 other tanks, i think i know what im doing*.


That's pretty arrogant to be honest mate. Having 4 tanks doesn't mean you know what you're doing



Kev132 said:


> 3x2x2 is perfect, you may even be able to get a couple more for that size tank if you get a decent external filter and dont mind doing say a 30-40% waterchange every couple of weeks or so !
> 
> ill see if i can dig out any old pics of my fish for you, i used to have some stunning fancy goldfish


 
3x2x2 would be alright for the ones you have. Not ideal but just about big enough. Remember these fancies AVERAGE at about 6". Humans average at about 5'9" ish but how tall is the worlds tallest man not far off 8 foot I believe. Just remember that they can get bigger even if it is a rare case.

Ideally you won't put anymore fish in the new tank. Let the others grow and stick with them. Just because you might be able to squeeze in a couple more doesn't mean you should. More fish means less room for error. If something goes wrong in a heavily stocked tank it goes wrong quicker and is a bigger problem than in a tank stocked below it's absolute maximum. 4 fish in a 3x2x2 fully grown will be plenty for the tank to look good without any extra problems of the extra fish (poor water quality, algae, stress, disease etc)


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

mike515 said:


> That's pretty arrogant to be honest mate. Having 4 tanks doesn't mean you know what you're doing


Agreed. :whistling2:


----------



## carpy100 (Feb 28, 2009)

when i did aquatic maintenance i had a customer that had a 10" gold fish in an unfiltered, 15" by 9" by 9" tank!they used to change all the water once a month, it was 22 years old:gasp:. don't make em like they used to!!!lol.


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

carpy100 said:


> when i did aquatic maintenance i had a customer that had a 10" gold fish in an unfiltered, 15" by 9" by 9" tank!they used to change all the water once a month, it was 22 years old...don't make em like they used to!!!lol.


Thank goodness we live in more enlightened times...:whistling2:


----------



## carpy100 (Feb 28, 2009)

yep, but once upon a time goldfish lived for years in a bowl! just for the record, all fish should be kept in a filtered enviroment and have a sufficient 'fish to tank' ratio of around 1" of fish per gallon of water! before i get a kicking off of somebody:2thumb:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

The poor goldfish were stunted though. A pity for them that they're such a hardy species as they endured some horrific conditions. I remember a boyfriend of mine having a goldfish in an unfiltered bowl where the water was so dirty, you couldn't even see the fish...:devil:


----------



## carpy100 (Feb 28, 2009)

i won a goldfish at a firework display party held by watford police. went to maidenhead aquatics in mill hill, got told to buy a tank and filter, ended up setting up a filtered tank that i had for keeping live bait for pike fishing!this got a heater and various species introduced and lead to a part time job in the shop and eventually being in charge of the cold water section and marines with many trips to tmc! from that i built a very succesfull business setting up aquatic systems and maintaining them(commercial and household) all over the country!: victory:.
god bless the humble goldfish:lol2:


----------



## Trillian (Jul 14, 2008)

carpy100 said:


> God bless the humble goldfish


Indeed. :2thumb:


----------



## carpy100 (Feb 28, 2009)

lets not forget how simple fish keeping can be! it's easy to make problems out of solutions! 
don't over feed and use de-chlorinator.don't overstock.
back to original post.....,
is it a ranchu?????lol.


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

mike515 said:


> the 'blushing' trait is pretty common in a lot of fish. angels being one.


i know this just makin it relevant to the goldfish for the time being


----------



## Omerov1986 (Feb 11, 2009)

for the terms of this "years in a bowl" a customer tried to argue this with me, to which i just turned around, and said, you compare the water chemistry make up in tap water from 20 years ago to present day! the amount of shit that the government has put in our water is rediculous, thats why the goldfish dont even last half as long


----------

